# Does polyester make you itch?



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I recently bought a few 60% cotton / 40% polyester shirts for exercising in, because I read that polyester is good for this purpose as it wicks moisture away from your skin. They are that "heather" type of blend where it has the main color of the shirt mixed in with some flecks of lighter shades.

I've noticed that they seem to be slightly "scratchier" than my usual 100% cotton shirts. Some colors are different too, for example the blue ones are scratchier than the green ones. 

On the other hand, I'm not sure if this is just all in my head and I'm imagining it because I'm not used to the feel, as I've been wearing cotton all my life. Is it common for polyester blends to feel scratchier than pure cotton?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't have anything with that blend, however, there are better options for moisture wicking. 

In fact, cotton poly blend is no better than 100% cotton.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Polyester doesn't make me itch, but it does make me puke.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Cotton is the enemy*



SG_67 said:


> I don't have anything with that blend, however, there are better options for moisture wicking.
> 
> In fact, cotton poly blend is no better than 100% cotton.


This is absolutely true. Silk, polyester, rayon, nylon and whatever else wicks have an essential role in summer mountaineering, just as they do in the winter. Long climbs to high summits start at trailheads as soon as it is light enough for climbers to see their boots - usually a half hour or so before sunrise - and may end when everyone returns to the trailhead at or after dusk. Temperatures vary with time of day, altitude, weather and the whims of the gods. Body temperatures, perspiration and need for ventilation vary among individuals. What is common to all is that when cotton becomes wet and the temperature falls, it chills the wearer. Most guides and climb leaders have at least one story about a novice climber who was too pure to wear polyester or too dumb to believe the sign on the wall of the mountain shop classroom, "Cotton is the enemy." Since I climb and guide for fun in the summers and not for income, I just won't take anyone on a summit climb above 12K feet who is wearing cotton. Silk and man made fabrics are good stuff.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

a!!!!1 said:


> I recently bought a few 60% cotton / 40% polyester shirts for exercising in, because I read that polyester is good for this purpose as it wicks moisture away from your skin. They are that "heather" type of blend where it has the main color of the shirt mixed in with some flecks of lighter shades.
> 
> I've noticed that they seem to be slightly "scratchier" than my usual 100% cotton shirts. Some colors are different too, for example the blue ones are scratchier than the green ones.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm not sure if this is just all in my head and I'm imagining it because I'm not used to the feel, as I've been wearing cotton all my life. Is it common for polyester blends to feel scratchier than pure cotton?


Polyester was developed as a synthetic silk in an attempt to imitate silk's properties. As such, it is inherently smooth and slippery stuff. All of my PJ's are cotton/poly because it is the softest, best wicking and most comfortable. Assuming that these shirts do in fact contain the mixture as stated, I would tend to attribute any scratchiness to the cotton. Short staple inexpensive cotton can indeed be scratchy until well laundered. But if they've applied any kind of weird finish, all bets are off.


----------



## fiftyforfifty (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes polyester itch me, and especially in summers. So prefer all cotton.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

The first use of polyester was to make use of cheaper cotton and wool by blending it with polyester. the cheap wool and cheap cotton would not hold it's shape. The addition of polyester gave it more body. Polyester does not breathe and is hotter than the natural fibers. Can one have an allergic reaction? Different individuals are allergic to different things. Through the years I have had customers who were allergic to wool and required cotton lining in all their trousers to be sure the wool did not come in contact with their skin.. 
Polyester also played a marketing roll - wool/polyester blend suits are lighter than a suit made of the same weight wool or cotton as was used in the blend. Ads would proclaim the suit was "lighter". It was lighter and it was hotter- because the polyester reduced the breathability. The ads played on people equating "lightness" with being "cool". 
Good quality wool and good quality cotton will will hang out as well as the same quality and weight wool that is blended with polyester.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors/ www.chippneckwear.com


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

As stated previously, a cotton/poly blend is as poor a garment for exercise as is 100% cotton.

You're also not safe simply buying 100% polyester. 

There are polyester microfiber textiles that are designed to wick moisture. Active wear made of them will keep you dryer, and a good quality textile will be comfortable to wear. Avoid cheap, generic exercise wear, and get something made of a quality textile. A number of name brands of fabric on the market use proprietary combinations of particular fibers and knits to achieve the best performance. If you prefer not to spend on the name brand fabrics, take a little time to learn the properties of the best, and look for something with similar properties.


----------



## mark.b (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't find that it itches, try uniqlo airism feels like youre wearing nothing at all


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> As stated previously, a cotton/poly blend is as poor a garment for exercise as is 100% cotton.


The inability of cotton/poly to breath as well as cotton is repeated endlessly, but my experience is both extensive and different. I spent much of the first 35 years of my life wearing mainly cotton/poly because that was what was being sold. It was being sold extensively by stores such as Brooks, Paul Stuart and (Yes) Chipp. My experience is that *untreated* cotton/poly of decent quality is both cooler and breathes (wicks) better than equivalent all cotton cloth of the *same weight and weave.*

If anyone wishes to test this it can be done easily. Simply take two otherwise closely similar size, etc., clothes of each and wet them, then hang them to dry. The cotton/ploy dries much quicker because cotton, once wet, holds onto moisture tenaciously. Poly sucks up and expels moisture rapidly.



Checkerboard 13 said:


> You're also not safe simply buying 100% polyester.
> 
> There are polyester microfiber textiles that are designed to wick moisture.


I've not experienced these fabrics, but it's an important point pertaining to the inherent EVIL nature of polyester.


----------



## colorvision (Aug 7, 2014)

Any cheap fabric can itch, and as stated above, there are plenty of options for quality polyester. Sometimes this forum seems like Bizarro world - I know far more people IRL who avoid wool because of their itchy experiences with it. Even here, the general trend seems to be against polyester until an underwear thread pops up.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

It should be noted that polyester should not be a substitute for all synthetic fabrics.

A modest blend of lycra or spandex into undergarments to help them keep shape and not stretch is perfectly normal and actually represents an advance in fabric care. The poly/cotton blend is more stretch resistant and for commercial garments perhaps a bonus, especially when the wearers comfort is not of paramount concern.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

a!!!!1 said:


> I recently bought a few 60% cotton / 40% polyester *shirts* for *exercising in*, because I read that polyester is good for this purpose as it wicks moisture away from your skin.


Are you referring the shirts as dress or sports shirts? or regular T-shirts? I think your answer to this question could mean different things for different people. A 60/40 Cotton/Poly dress shirt will have different characteristics than a T-shirt with the same composition. Similarly, you may not get the answer you are looking for.

The reason in this question is the bold words "exercises in". I personally do not know if anyone would do exercises in their dress or sports shirts, but definitely with their T-shirts or sweatshirts. Therefore, I would assume you are referring as either a T-shirt or a sweatshirt.

If this is the case, a 60/40 combo is definitely not a good choice for wicking sweat. The cotton will absorb some sweats, but unlike a 100% cotton T-shirt, it does not absorb more. The poly content will not wick moisture out because it is not a 100% poly with special weaves, so it leaves sweats within the shirt because of the cotton content.

In short, a 60/40 combo T/Sweat shirt is not a good choice for *exercises*. A 100% cotton shirt or a 100% poly with special weave can do well in exercising, but one needs to be careful about the situation they are in to choose wise, as said before already.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> The poly/cotton blend is more stretch resistant and for commercial garments perhaps a bonus, especially when the wearers comfort is not of paramount concern.


The implication being that all cotton/poly or poly/cotton is less comfortable than all cotton. This is not necessarily so. Cotton/poly breathes better than all cotton, and is softer than all cotton. However, it is also significantly less abrasion resistant than all cotton. Most contemporary cotton/poly fabrics are cheaply and poorly made. Many have a flimsy hand. To counteract this, many are given stiff coatings that make it feel more substantial, and reduce susceptibility to abrasion. These coatings also make the cloth stiffer, scratchy and very poor at breathing/wicking.

I.e., the problems aren't inherent in the nature of the blend, but rather the quality of the cloth and how it was produced.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flanderian said:


> The implication being that all cotton/poly or poly/cotton is less comfortable than all cotton. This is not necessarily so. Cotton/poly breathes better than all cotton, and is softer than all cotton. However, it is also significantly less abrasion resistant than all cotton. Most contemporary cotton/poly fabrics are cheaply and poorly made. Many have a flimsy hand. To counteract this, many are given stiff coatings that make it feel more substantial, and reduce susceptibility to abrasion. These coatings also make the cloth stiffer, scratchy and very poor at breathing/wicking.
> 
> I.e., the problems aren't inherent in the nature of the blend, but rather the quality of the cloth and how it was produced.


Correct! I'm referring specifically to causal t shirts purchased at the run of the mill clothing store.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> My experience is that *untreated* cotton/poly of decent quality is both cooler and breathes (wicks) better than equivalent all cotton cloth of the *same weight and weave.*
> 
> If anyone wishes to test this it can be done easily. Simply take two otherwise closely similar size, etc., clothes of each and wet them, then hang them to dry. The cotton/ploy dries much quicker because cotton, once wet, holds onto moisture tenaciously. Poly sucks up and expels moisture rapidly.


While a cotton poly blend may dry more quickly than 100% cotton, it is still not a suitable fabric for exercise garments. As you mention, the cotton in the blend holds onto moisture tenaciously. (Also, I believe you're confusing breathing with wicking. Cotton breathes wonderfully. Its downfall is that if it becomes the least bit damp, it holds that moisture, rather than wicking it away.)

If one goes beyond the brand-fetish pseudo-athletic garments sold to the general public, to those worn by serious competitive athletes, there is an entire world of highly technical clothing to be found, many items of which can be as costly or more so than the garments generally discussed on this forum. Fortunately, for casual exercise, some of the technical fabrics have found their way into more mainstream exercise wear... but one needs to look for them... not merely opt for anything made of polyester.

I've worn garments that have allowed me to compete at an extreme level for many hours in the fiercest conditions, and other (cheap "looks-like") garments that were so uncomfortable that I wanted to quit after a light 20 minute warmup.


----------



## fiftyforfifty (Jul 13, 2015)

100% cotton cloths are most comfortable there is no doubt, there may exist ironing issue with cotton fabric


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Polyester raised by people who treat their polyesters properly tend to have few allergenic properties in their wool. I do feel for the cute little baby polyesters who do not realize what fate has in store for them, though.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Polyester raised by people who treat their polyesters properly tend to have few allergenic properties in their wool. I do feel for the cute little baby polyesters who do not realize what fate has in store for them, though.











Me too! :eek2:


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. So am I correct in summing up that:

- Low quality polyester (and low quality fabrics of all types) can indeed feel "scratchy."

- Cotton/poly blend is not ideal for exercising.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

a!!!!1 said:


> Thank you for the replies. So am I correct in summing up that:
> 
> - Low quality polyester (and low quality fabrics of all types) can indeed feel "scratchy."
> 
> - Cotton/poly blend is not ideal for exercising.


Indeed you are, on both counts.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

To a point I made earlier regarding the rewriting of history to fit prevailing biases -









This is a page from a Brooks catalog that I would guess dates anywhere from around the late '70's to earlier '80's, a time when Brooks was still very much Brooks, at least compared to what it has become. You'll note the frequent and unapologetic offering of polyester blends for many of the items being sold. And this was quality cloth used to make quality clothing, and well accepted by the men who then wore such clothing.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

I usually resist "tech" wear, but I'm sold on UnderArmour, especially under a coarse cotton gi. I have cheaper equivalents from Target, and also find them scratchy. Look at what deep divers or cavers wear: tech fabrics and Merino wool. So not all synthetics are the same.


----------



## stifler (Dec 6, 2013)

yes, polyester itches me


----------



## mcnuonuo (Jun 18, 2015)

Never got itched by polyester. 

For workout shirts, it's better to get 100% polyester for fast dry.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

mcnuonuo said:


> Never got itched by polyester.
> 
> For workout shirts, it's better to get 100% polyester for fast dry.


Polyester 'doan make me itch,

'Doan make me wanna jump and twitch!

(That's all I've got so far, but will keep workin'. :redface


----------



## commandlinegamer (Jun 6, 2013)

If you buy a £10 pair of trousers from your local supermarket they're pretty likely to be that scratchy polyester fabric that's been around for several decades. But manufacturing has improved in recent years. Spend just a little bit more and you can get something that's a lot more comfortable--particularly if it's blended. Polyester and viscose (rayon) work well together, for example.

And polyester _satin_ is to be found in the softest of clothes--bedding, underwear and night apparel.


----------

